# Critique Specs please!



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

He's already mine, but I'm just wondering how his conformation is! I've never really looked at it, and when I look at him, I just don't see the flaws because he's my pony.. But I know he has some, and I'd like you to point them out! Any crits are welcome, long or short! 
Do you think he'd do well at a local pony conformation/halter class?
He's a 12 year old POA gelding 13.3hh, if it makes a difference 
I know they're at odd angles, but he wouldn't stand still. Hopefully they're critiquable!! 
Thank you!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's another one of him with tack on which may be unhelpful, but at least it's directly from the side.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As you know, the photos don't give the best view to critique conformation. But, the cuteness factor is HUGE! I rather like what I see in the last photo. He's a bit tubby. and the saddle looks a tad bit too far forward. 
Is he part Appy? (I have a soft spot for Appys)


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, maybe you don't see the flaws because there aren't a lot of them there. Very, very nice pony, and built like a bulldog...


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> As you know, the photos don't give the best view to critique conformation. But, the cuteness factor is HUGE! I rather like what I see in the last photo. He's a bit tubby. and the saddle looks a tad bit too far forward.
> Is he part Appy? (I have a soft spot for Appys)


 Haha thank you! 
 I know, he's fat. He's always out to pasture so this time of year when the grass is good, they're all a bit on the chubby side. 
The saddle often rides up because it's not a perfect fit for his body type. He needs semi QHB and the saddle I have now is full QHB... I'm saving up for a new saddle .
He's a POA, so he is kind of appy-ish, except smaller!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Well, maybe you don't see the flaws because there aren't a lot of them there. Very, very nice pony, and built like a bulldog...


Thank you so much


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*grabby hands*

MUST.HAVE.PONY.....


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not good with conformation, but he's nice looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I love his hindquarters!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others said, those pictures are really hard to judge but from what I can see, I agree with Face. Very nice looking little pony there.

Really the only thing that pops out at me is that he really needs a hoof trim in that first picture.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody! 
The pics were taken in April, except that last one. That one's from last weekend. His hooves have been trimmed since


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

He's very cute! I love POA's. They always seem to have the best disposition! Lucky you!


----------

